# Can I bake playdoh?



## sylvi76 (Jun 23, 2004)

How do I preserve a shape/craft made from playdoh? Has anyone ever baked it?


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I think playdoh (the commercial kind) will dry out in a day or two if you just leave it exposed to air. I don't know how well it'll hold up over time, though.

Oh, I just thought to look at the playdoh website:

http://www.hasbro.com/playdoh/pl/pag...default.cfm#q4

Quote:

How can I preserve a PLAY-DOH compound creation?

PLAY-DOH compound is designed to be used over and over again.

If allowed to harden (to preserve a creation) it will most likely crack.

Look for oven curable clay at your local craft stores (Michael's, JoAnn Fabric, etc.) to make long lasting creations.
Sorry.







I'd recommend taking a lot of good pictures of it, in case it doesn't make it!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Some play dough recipes harden better than others. I find that recipies which involve cooking the dough before use tend to be quite crumbly when hardened. I haven't used any of the comercial ones so I can't comment on them.

The recipie I use is 2 parts flour and 1 part salt mixed with water to make a stiff dough. It's a bit drying on the hands to use for much playing but it hardens well. Either leave in a warm place for a few days or bake in a very low oven (I often put it in when the ovens cooling down after something else).


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

We've successfully air dried both regular and homemade dough. It seems that you increase your chances of cracking the thicker it is. We like to stick to smaller things like stars and stay away from hand prints and such.

Good Luck!


----------

